# I've Forgotten How to Fish: ENP Report December 28, 29 30



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

3 days in the 'glades and I caught 7 snook. I wasn't optimistic when planning the trip--waning crescent moon, weak tides, falling pressure. But still...

Water temps in the backcountry out of Chokoloskee have gotten quite a bit warmer as the air temperatures have risen. We need a good cold front to push the fish back into the ponds and creeks again. First day, I started out in a pond where we had seen and hooked tarpon a few weeks ago. Water temp was 72.7 at 0630. I had one blow out from just in front of the bow before the sun was up good enough to see her. I ended the day with four snook, all caught on white paddle tails. Even when the fishing is slow, the beauty of the Everglades National Park backcountry is amazing and I am so blessed to be able to experience it:




























I took Wednesday off to drive up to Ft. Myers to look at a new Bronco.

Today, the forecast called for "abundant sunshine. Areas of patchy fog. High 84F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph." The fishing forecast wasn't much better than on Tuesday: better tidal coefficient as we get closer to the New Moon on January 2. Patchy fog? I waited in Oyster Bay until about 0800 before the fog lifted enough to feel safe running the skiff at any speed.











Did a lot of exploring and had a couple of smaller snook. Started back to Chokoloskee mid afternoon and had put the rods away but decided to make one more run down a mangrove shoreline in one of the bays that I have done well in before. Glad I did--had two snook (22" and 24") to close the day; both ate my bronze colored 1/8 oz. spoon.

Not the best trip from a fishing perspective, but always happy and stress-free when I'm out there.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Time on the water = best day ever!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Beautiful Pictures!!!! Definitely need that cold front! Up in Sanibel, same, not a lot of Snook in the Mangroves, they need to remember its winter!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You haven't forgotten how to fish -- The fish have forgotten how to bite (and just don't know where to put their faces when the weather doesn't do what it usually does this time of year..). The only fish that are open for business are the tarpon that have flooded up inside with the current water temps...


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

same period of time, between moons .....fished Estero Bay, Rookery Bay and 10k (Port of Isles > Everglades City, upper bays) and 10k (Sandfly Pass>Pavillion, out front),......old school - tipped bucktail jig. Caught pretty much everything; snook, reds, trout, whiting, pompano, mackerel and the by-catch snappies, ladyfish, grunts, puffers, lizardfish and one lost / confused lil black sea bass. Guess a little bit of stink helped,......but did see quite a few Reds we couldnt get to eat in Estero


----------



## LowReynolds# (Mar 23, 2021)

We also fished one of those days from Chokoloskee and stayed outside. Pieced together an ok day with some snook and trout, but was a bit slower than normal. I try not to fish on days with mid day high tides, but only had a small window to get out with my son. Used artificial baits. Did see a few happy tarpon around. Looks like Kirc has it dialed in.


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

Fished there one day in Aug and struggled so bad. Anchored in a cut with current on incoming tide and caught 10 very nice reds on cut ladyfish. Would have maybe caught more till sharks ruined the party. Give that a shot sometime.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Catching fish in the glades is a bonus the exploration of the glades is the true joy imo. God's country for sure I miss the pre GPS days down there when it was a paper chart and compass. Damn I sound like an old guy.


----------

